# That Kirk in its Finality



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

x-posted over in the general forum so I won't wax eloquent here. here's the final product for those watching my raw frame shots. 

[Ouzo Lite fork, Chorus 04 group with CF crank, Arione saddle, Look 357s, wheels by Mike Garcia at oddsandendos (Speedcific, IRD Cadence, 1412g), Veloflex Pave tires, Ritchey WCS stem, ITM Millennium bar, shiny Deda faux carbon tape (same glitz as Benotto but much more comfortable,) 03 Record CF post.]


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

terry b said:


> x-posted over in the general forum so I won't wax eloquent here. here's the final product for those watching my raw frame shots.
> 
> [Ouzo Lite fork, Chorus 04 group with CF crank, Arione saddle, Look 357s, wheels by Mike Garcia at oddsandendos (Speedcific, IRD Cadence, 1412g), Veloflex Pave tires, Ritchey WCS stem, ITM Millennium bar, shiny Deda faux carbon tape (same glitz as Benotto but much more comfortable,) 03 Record CF post.]



Nice! Great paintjob too! I like the gradual slope on the top tube. I've noticed on some bikes that the builder slopes the top tube so much it ends up looking mtn bike-ish. I like how yours has less of a slope to it. Did you specify that? What's the angle of slope?


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Ricky2 said:


> Nice! Great paintjob too! I like the gradual slope on the top tube. I've noticed on some bikes that the builder slopes the top tube so much it ends up looking mtn bike-ish. I like how yours has less of a slope to it. Did you specify that? What's the angle of slope?


I spec'd it. Like a little slope but agree with you that too much turns the bike into an MTB. It's about 5%.


----------



## ashwinearl (Feb 22, 2004)

[wheels by Mike Garcia at oddsandendos (Speedcific, IRD Cadence, 1412g), .][/QUOTE]

What's your opinion of the wheels? I have been thinking of this exact combo.

thanks


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Currently right at 100 miles with them and frankly, I think they are really nice. Easily as nice or nicer than anything else I own (Ksyriums, Neutrons, Nucleons, Electrons, FSA400s.) Right on par with my favorite Velomax and equal to the customs I had built at Excel (Ritchey/Hugi/Revolutions.)

Next time I need a pair, these are those.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Another nice one in your quiver*

Very nice looking. Especially like the fastback seat stays and semi-compact look, ie not too sloping.


----------



## terry (Jan 29, 2004)

Terry: i've commented before, you've got some absolutely beautiful bikes. i like the way you've got them set up, their proportions their overall look is 'just right'. i've seen enuf of sacha's works to think he may be the next sacks, enuf so that he may be the builder of my next bike. care to issue a verdict as to which bike is your overall favorite.
terry


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I like them all, in one way or another.

However, this Kirk is something special - it does have a ride that I'd grudgingly have to say might be the best among the pack. However, it's also sporting a set of wheels I've not ridden before, and an Arione which is new to me too. It may simply be the saddle? 

If someone came to the house tomorrow and told me to pick one, because the rest had to go? It would come down to the Kirk, Vanilla or my Strong. Every bike I own has its strengths, but these three are probably the best all-arounders. I'll put Ariones on the other two and see how they stack up to this one.


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

terry b said:


> I like them all, in one way or another.
> 
> However, this Kirk is something special - it does have a ride that I'd grudgingly have to say might be the best among the pack. However, it's also sporting a set of wheels I've not ridden before, and an Arione which is new to me too. It may simply be the saddle?
> 
> If someone came to the house tomorrow and told me to pick one, because the rest had to go? It would come down to the Kirk, Vanilla or my Strong. Every bike I own has its strengths, but these three are probably the best all-arounders. I'll put Ariones on the other two and see how they stack up to this one.



That's a great list to choose from. I wish I had some dough to buy me one of those. I really like the fillet brazing on the Kirk. Ahh, maybe one of these days. Realistically, can you say how long it took? I know that builders will tell you one thing, but it always takes longer than they say. So, how long on the Kirk?


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

6 weeks from phone call to box on my doorstep. And that included a lost week when his painter suddenly bailed out of the bike painting business.


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Rad Paint*



terry b said:


> 6 weeks from phone call to box on my doorstep. And that included a lost week when his painter suddenly bailed out of the bike painting business.


6 weeks. Wow! Not bad! Especially considering your paint delay fiasco. I guess you would've had your bike lots faster had Cycle Fantasy (Kirk's old painter) not bailed. Good thing Joe Bell saved Kirk's arse. Well, hell. This makes my decision all the more tougher as I know JB is regarded as probably the best painter in the biz and I'm really not in the market right now for a frame, but that may change plus I never really considered Kirk until now. Your bike is real nice. No complaint at all. The best part, IMO, is the smallish semi-compact slope to the top tube. Its all good. The smooth fillets. The perfect paint. The wife is going to be pissed if I order one without telling her.

Speaking of the paint. Rad! You gotta get a patent on that color! I haven't ever actually seen a color like that. Did you dream it up or Kirk? What color is it or what do you call it? Green-white celeste?


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Officially it's called "celadon." Ask your wife, she'll know (mine did.)

I'd been wanting something in that tone, and there was another bike on Kirk's website that had it. The legend goes that the guy who spec'd it first wanted to match the color on an older Mercedes. I can't take credit for dreaming it up, but I can take credit for using it on a fillet-brazed semi-compact. (the original guy's bike has white lugs.) Up until finding this example, most of what I had seen would be considered "pea soup green." Not quite to my liking.

Sad thing is that it really doesn't photograph that well. The frame shots I posted earlier are closer than the whole bike shot is though. It is similar to celeste, but when I park it next to my Bianchi, the difference is pretty striking.


----------

